# Dark/Progressive/Gothic Instrumental Metal Project from Vancouver Island



## draakarouge (Aug 3, 2012)

A Dark Instrumental Guitar-driven Metal project from Victoria, BC.

Debut album completed. Appreciate anyone taking the time to listen or comment

"Deific Shadow" is a good song for a general representation of our sound. 

Any Likes on Facebook would be awesome too if anyone's interested

www.facebook.com/draakarouge

www.myspace.com/draakarouge

www.reverbnation.com/draakarouge


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

definitely intricate. and fast (when it's needed).
reminds me of king diamond/merciful fate. kinda
like a metal opera. I like. if there are drums, I
can't hear them. oh .. welcome to the forum.


----------



## draakarouge (Aug 3, 2012)

laristotle said:


> definitely intricate. and fast (when it's needed).
> reminds me of king diamond/merciful fate. kinda
> like a metal opera. I like. if there are drums, I
> can't hear them. oh .. welcome to the forum.



Thanks a lot man, I really appreciate the feedback and welcoming


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

I like this quite a bit, actually. Progressive, gothic, metal, and yet there is this almost experimental avant garde underground quality to this material. Genre breaking in some places. Not so much on Flame of The Lone Wolf.

If you find a vocalist, please don't ruin it with a death metal screamer. This music deserves a trained vocalist who appreciates what you folks have put together. The only commenting I have is that I thought the rhythm guitar tracks are a bit too fuzzy and thin for my ears. The lead tones and chops are quite impressive.

Any videos of live performances?


----------



## draakarouge (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the feedback!

I think for this particular project I'm going to keep it instrumental, at least for a while.

and No videos of live performances yet, I'm getting live shows put together, I'm just short two members now, as I've written everything for Draaka Rouge myself.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Very interesting an very well done. When you wrote and produced these were you thinking along the lines of a movie theme, say a horror show maybe a murder mystery, the ebb and flow, the tension and release all speak of something happening continuously. The excitement and fear everything is there, great stuff. Oh well you were probably thinking along the lines of a children's show, so I was all wrong again.


----------



## draakarouge (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks again for the comments, I really appreciate it.
I haven't consciously thought about writing the songs for any particular goal in mind other than my expression I guess. I definitely take a lot of influence from atmospheric horror movies though and their soundtracks. I take a lot of piano influence from soundtracks from movies like Silent Hill, and Dark Water, etc.

But yeah my main goal was for a children's show, ahahahah.


----------



## draakarouge (Aug 3, 2012)

Draaka Rouge - Beneath Thorns & Fog

My debut album "Beneath Thorns & Fog" is available for FREE download from my facebook page for anyone who's a fan of Progressive Metal all the way to Black Metal.

I incorporate a lot of lead guitar, piano, and dark progressions.

www.facebook.com/draakarouge


Also available on iTunes for anyone inclined:

http://itunes.apple.com/ca/album/be...d566466764?uo=4


----------



## draakarouge (Aug 3, 2012)

Just uploaded a live playthrough video of "Serpentine Awakening" from the album.

Draaka Rouge - Serpentine Awakening Playthrough - YouTube

I also have another playthrough video of one of the songs on my album, which you can find on my facebook page.

www.facebook.com/draakarouge


----------

